# Jewelry Dish knockoff



## TimR (Jun 8, 2015)

This is a knockoff of a design I saw recently by Mike Stafford at Woodturners Unlimited. Dyed ash, liming wax and apiece of BLM Burl for the lid. About 7" across.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow that is crazy cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 8, 2015)

I like it! That's a cool contrast between the pinstriped formality of the ash and the wormy natural look of the maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 8, 2015)

Very nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 8, 2015)

the dish alone is an excellent vessel, both in form/shape, and in coloring/embellishment,
the contrasting top just takes this whole piece over the top to a higher level
very well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 8, 2015)

That is one incredible piece! I agree the bowl is a beautiful piece without the lid, that's just a HUGE bonus! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 8, 2015)

Thats a winner Tim! What dye did you use? (edit) nevermind, I just saw the rit dye in your other pic, seems to work pretty good....


----------



## TimR (Jun 9, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Thats a winner Tim! What dye did you use? (edit) nevermind, I just saw the rit dye in your other pic, seems to work pretty good....


I've not used Rit dyes, this was Speedball India ink.


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2015)

Ok, ok, enough of the praise (and it is beautiful and worthy of high praise!).

Mike Stafford????????????????

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ClintW (Jun 9, 2015)

The dyed ash is way cool! Any idea how deep the dye penetrates?


----------



## TimR (Jun 9, 2015)

SENC said:


> Ok, ok, enough of the praise (and it is beautiful and worthy of high praise!).
> 
> Mike Stafford????????????????


Mike is a recognized woodturner who has written numerous articles on woodturning topics.


ClintW said:


> The dyed ash is way cool! Any idea how deep the dye penetrates?


I don't think the India ink penetrates too deeply, but I like its true "blackness" over some other black dyes. My other favorite is USMC black from Fiebings, thru Tandy.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 9, 2015)

@Mike1950 you been holding out on us?

Looks great, Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nice Tim !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2015)

TimR said:


> I've not used Rit dyes, this was Speedball India ink.


'splain this!


 
I haven'y done a much black dying but I have to agree India ink is the only thing that makes wood black enough to suit me...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kayakerjim (Jun 9, 2015)

Very, very nice! Good job.


----------



## TimR (Jun 9, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> 'splain this!


Ahh...good point...that would belong to Mrs. R. She's into various crafts and such, including 70's tie-dyeing...some stuff just never goes out of style. Well, perhaps that's stretching it...but you know what I mean.


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2015)

TimR said:


> Mike is a recognized woodturner who has written numerous articles on woodturning topics.


We have our own highly recognized Mike Stafford right here on WB, though his woodturning equipment isn't recognizable as such since it serves mainly as a floor anchor and dust collector.

I was worried for a minute that they were one and the same and that you had "outed" our self-described flatworker.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2015)

SENC said:


> We have our own highly recognized Mike Stafford right here on WB



You beat me to it! I was just about to post something similar. What are you doing on this time of day anyway?!?!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2015)

TimR said:


> Mike is a recognized woodturner who has written numerous articles on woodturning topics.
> 
> I don't think the India ink penetrates too deeply, but I like its true "blackness" over some other black dyes. My other favorite is USMC black from Fiebings, thru Tandy.





JR Custom Calls said:


> @Mike1950 you been holding out on us?
> 
> Looks great, Tim.





SENC said:


> We have our own highly recognized Mike Stafford right here on WB, though his woodturning equipment isn't recognizable as such since it serves mainly as a floor anchor and dust collector.
> 
> I was worried for a minute that they were one and the same and that you had "outed" our self-described flatworker.





Kevin said:


> You beat me to it! I was just about to post something similar. What are you doing on this time of day anyway?!?!



Always makin fun of the... I am very happy that the guy using my name does such nice work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> the guy using my name does such nice work.


Well, that was the other clue it was a different Mike.

Sorry, friend, but you walked into that one!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> What are you doing on this time of day anyway?!?!


Off this week...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2015)

SENC said:


> Off this week...



Could be argued you are 'off' every week.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2015)

Most, anyway. Others I'm way off.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 9, 2015)

Well that's pretty ironic about our @Mike1950 also being a Stafford...had me wondering originally why he got tagged. I guess I just always thought your last name was 1950, Mike!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2015)

TimR said:


> Well that's pretty ironic about our @Mike1950 also being a Stafford...had me wondering originally why he got tagged. I guess I just always thought your last name was 1950, Mike!


Ha! Actually, I think 1950 was the year he retired.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2015)

SENC said:


> Ha! Actually, I think 1950 was the year he retired.



Yes, the second time. First retirement was from drywall biz second was a 20 year career as transgender ballet/yoga/pilates instructor in his favorite city of Seattle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks, Kev. I never can keep those straight. Straight. Get it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2015)

SENC said:


> Well, that was the other clue it was a different Mike.
> 
> Sorry, friend, but you walked into that one!




WHAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yes, the second time. First retirement was from drywall biz second was a 20 year career as transgender ballet/yoga/pilates instructor in his favorite city of Seattle.


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 9, 2015)

Tim even though the other piece of yours is great and, i'm sure took twice as long to do. I still think this one rocks and is my favorite. As i said over yonder i'll be stealing this from you and Mike.


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 9, 2015)

SENC said:


> Well, that was the other clue it was a different Mike.
> The funny thing about the two Mikes, are they are both recognized as top notch box makers.


----------



## TimR (Jun 9, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Tim even though the other piece of yours is great and, i'm sure took twice as long to do. I still think this one rocks and is my favorite. As i said over yonder i'll be stealing this from you and Mike.


I don't blame you...I'd rather do a dozen of these again before even thinking about another carving right now. Takes away all the immediate gratification enjoyed by turners!


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2015)

Amazing piece of work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

